# Mind Controling Alien parasite



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay, so here are the pictures of Doug, the Mind Controlling Alien Parasite:










Doug, a work in progress. 










The finished Doug










Doug's first victim.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Kooka, Doug looks menacing. Is there a badge for making Mind Controlling Alien Parasites?


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

Skulkin said:


> Kooka, Doug looks menacing. Is there a badge for making Mind Controlling Alien Parasites?


Thank you.

And no, they never have badges for the really cool stuff. Of course I am a little too old to be eligible for any such badges. I do plan to try and get very boy in the pack to try and create their own alien for the alien room. Should be interesting to see what they all come up with.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That's an awesome idea, I'll bet they come up with some original stuff. Make sure you get pics for us.


----------

